# And So it Begins



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh wow! For some reason I had thought you did hunt before. You'll love it it's addicting


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have a wonderful time. Take lots of photos and videos if you can. They are only puppies once and this new learning adventure for them is so amazingly great to watch. So share some photos with us when you have some!!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> After volunteering at a WC/WCX and as a spectator at a JH test, I attended my first field training day put on by the local GR club w/ my 5 month old as a participant. Teagan (pup) was introduced to ducks & was able to do some short retrieves on land & in water. She slept through the gunfire until it was her turn. A bit intimidated/overwhelmed but excited to see what we make of this journey


Wow, that's great!
Intimidated and overwhelmed ... heck, I often still feel that way when I head for the line to run a test, but that feeling is part of the reason that I keep going to the line.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck Sheets!


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally, mourning dove season comes in this Saturday. Looking forward to getting Sam back out in the field. He really enjoys the challenge of finding the birds in cover. Keeping him watered and cooled off can be a challenge but I have learned how to keep him a little more comfortable during September's heat and humidity. Can't wait for waterfowl season either!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you and for Teagan  Hope you have a wonderful time with it


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats - you two will have lots of fun together!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Adventure Awaits!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You will LOVE it. Especially if Teagan loves it.  Have fun!


----------

